# Not enough memory or disk space to run Excel



## mbpros (Oct 2, 2007)

I have Office Basic 2007. All of a sudden today I receive an error message for Word, Excel and Outlook saying "There is not enough memory or disk space to run" the program...I also can't run it in Safe Mode.

I have PLENTY of memory available (3.25GB of memory, large paging size). I have tried even doing system restore, and trying to repair Office...and even uninstalled and reinstalled Office.

HELP!!!

Thanks,
Steve


----------



## dgr62679 (Mar 7, 2008)

What operating system are you running? How much space is left on your hard drive? Have you tried this solution from MS? This is for XP....

Windows XP
1. Quit all Office programs. 
2. Click Start, and then click Search. 
3. Under What do you want to search for?, click All files and folders. 
4. In the All or part of the file name box, type Normal.dot. 

In the Look in list, select My Computer. 
5. Click Search. 
6. In the right pane, right-click each Normal.dot Microsoft Word template, and then click Rename. 
7. Type a new name (for example, OldNormal.dot), and then press ENTER. 
8. Close the Search Results window. 
9. Start Word the way that you typically do (without using the /a switch). 
If renaming the global template (Normal.dot) does not resolve the behavior that is mentioned in the "Symptoms" section, do either of the following:  Empty the Startup folder. 
 Rename the Data and Options keys in the Windows Registry. 

Back to the top

Empty the Startup folder
When you start Word, Word automatically loads templates and add-ins that are located in the Startup folder. Errors in Word may be the result of conflicts or problems with an add-in. To determine whether an item in a Startup folder is causing the problem, you can temporarily empty the folder.

Word 2000 loads items from the Office Startup folder and from the Word Startup folder. To remove items from the Startup folder, follow these steps: 1. Quit all instances of Word. If you use Word as your e-mail editor, make sure to quit Microsoft Outlook also. 
2. On the desktop, double-click My Computer, and then locate the Office Startup folder. The default location for the Office Startup folder is: 
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\Startup 
3. Drag each item from the Office Startup folder to the desktop. (Or create a new folder on the desktop, and drag each item to this folder)

Note To create a new folder on the desktop, right-click a blank area on the desktop, point to New, and then click Folder. 
4. Locate the Word Startup folder. The following locations are the default locations for the Word Startup folder, depending on your operating system: 

For Windows XP and Windows 2000
C:\Documents and Settings\user name\Application Data\Microsoft\Word\Startup 
For Windows 95, Windows 98, and Windows Millennium Edition (Me) without profiles enabled
C:\windows\Application Data\Microsoft\Word\Startup
For Windows 95, Windows 98, Windows Millennium Edition (Me) with profiles enabled, and Windows NT 4.0
C:\windows\user name\Application Data\Microsoft\Word\Startup 
Drag each item from the Word Startup folder to the desktop. (Or create a new folder on the desktop, and then drag each item to this folder.) 
5. Start Word. 

Back to the top

Rename the Data and Options keys in the Windows Registry
Rename the Data registry key
Note Renaming the Data registry key resets several options back to the default settings, including the Most Recently Used (MRU) file list on the File menu and many settings that you customize when you click Options on the Tools menu. Word rebuilds the Data registry key by using built-in default settings the next time that you start Word. 

To rename the Data registry key, follow these steps:

Warning If you use Registry Editor incorrectly, you may cause serious problems that may require you to reinstall your operating system. Microsoft cannot guarantee that you can solve problems that result from using Registry Editor incorrectly. Use Registry Editor at your own risk.1. Quit all Windows programs. 
2. Click Start, and then click Run. 
3. In the Open box, type regedit, and then click OK. 
4. Locate and then click the following registry key:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\9.0\Word\Data 
5. On the Edit menu, click Rename. 
6. Type a new name for the Data registry key (for example, OldData), and then press ENTER. 
7. To close Registry Editor, click Exit on the File menu. 
8. Start Word the way that you typically do (without using the /a switch). 

Rename the Options registry key 
The Options registry key stores the options that you can set from Word, either by changing menu options or by running the RegOptions macro. 

To rename the Options registry key, follow these steps:

Warning If you use Registry Editor incorrectly, you may cause serious problems that may require you to reinstall your operating system. Microsoft cannot guarantee that you can solve problems that result from using Registry Editor incorrectly. Use Registry Editor at your own risk.1. Quit all Windows programs. 
2. Click Start, and then click Run. 
3. In the Open box, type regedit, and then click OK. 
4. Locate and then click the following registry key:
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Office\9.0\Word\Options 
5. On the Edit menu, click Rename. 
6. Type a new name for the Options registry key (for example, OldOptions), and then press ENTER. 
7. To close Registry Editor, click Exit on the File menu. 
8. Start Word the way that you typically do (without using the /a switch).


----------



## mbpros (Oct 2, 2007)

Okay, I tried all of your suggestions...I can't open Word, Excel or Outlook Basic 2007 because of the memory issue. I'm using XP and have plenty of memory!

By any chance do you do any consulting on the side? If so, I'd be happy to have someone connect to my desktop to figure this problem out.

Steve


----------



## dgr62679 (Mar 7, 2008)

Sorry, I do not do any consulting. Maybe someone else would like to try that for you. As for the memory, that is not the only thing that you have to look at. If you look at your Hard drive, how much space do you have left on it, if it is very low, then programs will not open. I have not worked with Office 2007 enough to come up with another solution. If I do, I will post it here. Good luck.


----------



## dgr62679 (Mar 7, 2008)

http://forums.techguy.org/business-applications/507679-office-2007-not-enough-memory.html


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

mbpros, if you are looking for consultants, I would suggest you try http://www.supportspace.com/ - I have never used it, but a number of people who are regulars here - and some of the moderators, like AcaCandy.
However, before you do that, some questions - 
Do you also have another version of Office installed (e.g.2003)?
Do you have any add-ins installed?
Do you have any converters installed?


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Oh, and to both mbpros and dgr62679 - welcome to the forum!!!!
Also, dgr - impressive response! Might be enough to overwhelm some newbies here - but very, very well written description of what to do and how to do it.


----------



## mbpros (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks, Slurpee:

I have one add-in in Outlook installed, and Adobe PDF as an add-in for Excel, Word and Outlook...but no other versions of Outlook...and I uninstalled the compatability pack.

Steve


----------



## slurpee55 (Oct 20, 2004)

Do you have any new programs that are running at startup? Have you gone through and seen what all is running currently?


----------

